# Some Of My Bug Eating Plants + Other Plants I Grow



## DETHCHEEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

Here be a link to some of the plants I grow
http://community.webshots.com/user/EvilGardenGnome

Most recent album
http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/album/583084592yIcUfP

Peace...


----------

